# 211k from dish to bell expressvu



## norbi44 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hello,

I have a 211K with dish firmware install on it. It there a way to change it to bell expressvu firmware ?

I would like to unit it with bell expressvu if it's possible ?

Thanks for the feed back.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

NOPE! The serial number of the receiver will prevent receivers from "defecting" to the other country. Even though they are the same model, they know which side of the border they belong.

Years ago this was possible with the 3000/4000 models, but no more. Even if you were able to force the firmware to download, BEV would never activate a E* box or vica-verca.


----------

